# Cheap Chinese Crap!



## mimi (May 8, 2008)

I'm Mimi - I sell cheap Chinese crap


----------



## ccheese (May 8, 2008)

Go somewhere else, Mimi...... Your trash is not welcome here.

Charles


----------



## A4K (May 8, 2008)

Nice going guys - now we're stuck with buying expensive chinese crap! (Mimi might have offered 'mates rates'!)


----------



## ccheese (May 8, 2008)

I sent her a not-so-complimentary email, too...

Charles


----------



## Messy1 (May 8, 2008)

I get enough spam and junk mail in my inbox, don't want to have to deal with it when i come on here to learn and realx!!!

Way to go!!!!


----------



## Matt308 (May 8, 2008)

.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 8, 2008)




----------



## RabidAlien (May 8, 2008)

Matt308 said:


> .


----------



## evangilder (May 9, 2008)

Where on earth did you find that one, Matt?


----------



## Messy1 (May 9, 2008)

I saved that one! Damn funny!


----------



## DBII (May 9, 2008)

It is the latest in modern PC warfare. Do not have to worry about friendlies in the area or women and children used as human shields.  

DBII


----------



## Wurger (May 9, 2008)

Matt,Matt......


----------



## Matt308 (May 9, 2008)




----------



## Lucky13 (May 10, 2008)

OH SH*T gets suddenly a new meaning....


----------



## buzzard (May 10, 2008)

Y'all won't think it's so funny when the Bundswehr's new ElektroScheissSchleuder Leopard III finally becomes operational. This very advanced electromagnetic rail-gun fires 35mm hyper-velocity fecal fragmentation projectiles* at 160 rps. Liquifying on impact, the net effect is an odiferous sh*t storm of epic proportion. A schmelly Gotterdammering mess, indeed!

* Manufactured in Munich from only the finest Oktoberfest Porta-Potty ingredients.

JL


----------



## Njaco (May 12, 2008)

I'd still put it up against a Lucky fart. Never heard of the Glasglow firestorm?


----------



## Lucky13 (May 12, 2008)

Say what now...??


----------



## wilbur1 (May 12, 2008)

Is that fart or queefe


----------



## Lucky13 (May 17, 2008)

A "Glasgow Firestorm" as Njaco puts it, it'll make your eyes water up, in some cases even temporary blindness, nose hair burn off, cause severe coughing, loss of hearing and balance, hair turn white....there's stories about some cases where even the wallpaper has rolled off the walls etc...


----------



## Njaco (May 17, 2008)

How do you think he got to Scotland from Sweden? It was one bite of a Lutefish and flight plan be damned!!


----------



## RabidAlien (May 20, 2008)

Man, wish I could take credit for this one:



THE FERT

Oh what a sleekit horrible beastie
Lurks in yer belly efter the feastie
Just as ye sit doon among yer kin
There sterts to stir an enormous wind
The neeps and tatties and mushy peas
stert workin like a gentle breeze
but soon the puddin wi the sauncie face
will have ye blawin all ower the place
Nae matter whit the hell ye dae
a'bodys gonnae have tae pay
even if ye try to stifle
It's like a bullet oot a rifle
Hawd yer bum tight tae the chair
tae try and stop the leakin air
shify yersel fae cheek tae cheek
Prae tae God it doesnae reek
But aw yer efforts go assunder
oot it comes like a clap a thunder
Ricochets aroon the room
michty me a sonic boom
God almighty it fairly reeks
Hope I huvnae **** ma breeks
tae the bog I better scurry
aw whit the hell, it's no ma worry
A'body roon aboot me chokin
wan or two are nearly bokin
I'll feel better for a while
Cannae help but raise a smile
Wis him! I shout with accusin glower
alas too late, he's just keeled ower
Ye dirty bugger they shout and stare
A dinnae feel welcome any mair
Where e're ye go let yer wind gan ' free
sounds like just the job fur me
whit a fuss at rabbie's perty
ower the sake o' won wee ferty


----------



## Njaco (May 20, 2008)

ROTFLMAO!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lucky13 (May 21, 2008)

Awrite....WHO cut the cheese??


----------



## A4K (May 28, 2008)

Baked beans are good for the heart
Baked beans make you fart
The more you eat, the better you feel
Baked beans for every meal !!!

- kids rhyme back in NZ

A fart is a dart that comes from the heart,
And flows through the belly with ease.
It reaches the britches and bursts all the stitches,
And pooh! What a terrible breeze !!!

- kids rhyme in Ireland


----------



## Njaco (May 28, 2008)

Whats the sharpest thing in the world?

A fart.
Goes right through a pair of pants without making a hole.


----------

